# Looking for a Specific Type of Manga/Doujin



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, I searched through five pages of this forum just to make sure I wouldn't duplicate post but heck, sometimes I think my fursona should be a bat I'm so blind. 

Anyhow, I just completed some mangas and I'm wondering if there are any mangas that involve mostly a male cast of anthros. Cute, trap-like ones and the older, elegant bishounen types are my personal favorites. It doesn't matter what age group it's for as long as the plot is solid. Romance/bromance between the guys is a bonus. I've only been able to find a few scant titles myself, and most of them are just catboys (which is also fine) but I haven't found anything more elaborate than that. Erm... does uh... such a manga exist? >.>


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Cocktails 1 & 2 are pretty much the only things I can think of.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

What kind of manga is it?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> What kind of manga is it?



Furry pornography.
and it has absolutely some pretty shit plot

sorry
i dont know much about anything else

from what ive seen if it comes with trap boys, its probably porn anyways


----------

